# Pen Kit prices



## Stacker (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi all, I'm curious as to how much you would spend on the average for pen kits?

What about end mills, how much do you pay for them and how long do they usually last? How many pens can you end mill before you have to sharpen your end mill?

Reason I'm asking, I'm thinking about stocking them, along with bushings,end mills. Reason being, I've been to a few suppliers and they are either way too expensive or are out of stock.

In the mean time. I'm just curious if it's worth it.
Thanx.
Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2007)

I pay the price they sell for. Either that or get out of the game.


----------



## txbob (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stacker_
> <br />Hi all, I'm curious as to how much you would spend on the average for pen kits?
> Whatever Arizona Shilouette and/or Craft Supplies USA charge. $3 to $20 isn't unusual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stacker (Jan 15, 2007)

well thanks for your honesty Bob. Cheers.

Where in Canada are you going?


----------



## txbob (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stacker_
> <br />well thanks for your honesty Bob. Cheers.
> 
> Where in Canada are you going?


We plan to enter Canada at Sweetgrass, Montana. Then on to Calgary, Banff, Lake Louise, up hwy 97 to Watson Lake in the Yukon Territory, down the Cassiar Highway with stops at Deese Lake and Stewart. Then from Prince George south on 97 to Vancover, into Seattle, and back to our summer place in Wyoming. Planning to take 8 or 10 weeks for the trip.

Aren't you northwest of Vancover? How far is it, and what's hwy 101 like? I may not want to try it in a motorhome.

txbob &lt;--stuck in an ice storm in central Texas


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 15, 2007)

TxBox...that's pretty much exactly the same trip I have planned for June '07, except I'll be stopping in Portland for a week to attend the AAW Symposium.


----------



## txbob (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />TxBox...that's pretty much exactly the same trip I have planned for June '07, except I'll be stopping in Portland for a week to attend the AAW Symposium.



Ed,
Will you be in an RV, or doing motels? We'll be in a 39 ft diesel pusher motorhome. Isn't June a little early? Still cold? We were thinking of entering Canada around July 5th.
txbob


----------



## Stacker (Jan 15, 2007)

Hwy 101 is a good highway for a motorhome. It's well kept by our highway maintenance company. July is warmer than June for sure. I've seen snow here in June. []


----------



## Pipes (Jan 16, 2007)

If you wana go in business go for it ! what anyone thinks is of it a well IMHO no ones concern ! I was told it was imposible to break in the tobacco pipe business and am now a well established pipe and tobacco dealer ! You will find as I did that MOST of your business does not come from forum members thou A LOT will .. There is always room if you out service and out price the others  and work you BUTT off !! It a start slow and expect that ! 

BUT IMHO you can't do it part time and do it justice ! IF I wasn't in the tobacco and pipe business I would jump in !! 2 places I deal with every time I call are so busy they can't slap there BUTTS so yappers IMHO there room for everyone in the pool ! being in Canada may or may NOT be a + I can't tell you that ...

Thats just my 2 cents it may not even be worth that ! I got into making pens and selling them and never ask anyone if I could or if it was a good idea and I sell my pens regularly !! NO brag just a fact I don't price my pens based on what ANYONE else is doing or charging nor do I really care !ONE thing thou no mater what your selling YOU have to get on a level playing field ! Meaning you have to be able to buy as cheap or cheaper than the other guy or you will have to charge more and will go out of business !! You can maintain a LOT a customers with pure service ! BUT they will leave IF you can't give them a good price sevrvice or not well most will IMO ... 

And remeber Roam was NOT built in a day [8D]

Good Luck []

I buy from Bill at AZ 1 because he has the things I want and need and 2 he has good service and 3 he has the price to go with it !! I hardly ever even bother to look other places now days ....He made a cutomer outa a me when 3 others could not or didn't try ! I do buy now and then from some a the other guys fr certain blanks and weird stuff  and MAYBE if they got a better price on a BIG pile a kits I use !   ..BUT I know Bill a have what iam looking for when I want it and at a price thats fair &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Thats why there always so busy they can't sit down IMO ...

pipes [8D]


----------



## txbob (Jan 16, 2007)

Pipes,
Good post, and good advice. I agree with you. You didn't comment on the pleasure one gets from running their own business. It's very rewarding, even though it is a lot of work.

Knowing Rob is retired, I guess I assumed he wasn't looking for another career. That may not be a good assumption.

I also agree with you on the service Bill gives, and about how busy he is all the time. The last time we stopped to visit him he was eating lunch, taking orders on the phone, packing pen blanks, all at the same time, and he never sat down for the 20 minutes we were there. We left because he obviously didn't have time for a visit. We'll be in Yuma next month and we'll try again. Bill and his lovely wife are great folks.

Keep on turning,
txbob


----------



## bob393 (Jan 16, 2007)

Good advice, you pay what it costs if you want to play  the game. Most of the supliers I use are within a few cents of each other for comparable things. I order from nice people or I move on.


----------

